# Netflix on Kindle Fire



## ats717 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got my daughter a Fire for Christmas and registered it on Amazon under her email address. When we downloaded the free Netflix App, it is now asking for credit card information. I already have an account (under my email address), but there isn't a log in opportunity. Any suggestions on getting around this without having to get her her own netflix account?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All Fires have to have a credit card associated with them, as I understand it....because of the app purchases, I believe.  So even if the apps you are trying to download are free, there has to be a CC attached.

Betsy


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

It is Amazon wanting the CC info not Netflix.  Even if you were to get her her own Netflix account you would still be asked to input a CC#.  If you don't trust her with your CC information (and I can understand why you wouldn't) purchase a prepaid debit card, put it on the account and then give her gift cards for future purchases.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was able to link my Fire to my preexisting Netflix account. As soon as I downloaded Netflix, it asks for email and password. If you touch the email box, a keyboard will come up at the bottom. Type in your email, then touch the password box and type in your Netflix password. Touch Go on the keyboard and it will go away. Then touch Sign In. It should take you right into your Netflix account.

Good luck!

By the way, you may need to delete the app then reinstall it to get that sign in window.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> It is Amazon wanting the CC info not Netflix. Even if you were to get her her own Netflix account you would still be asked to input a CC#. If you don't trust her with your CC information (and I can understand why you wouldn't) purchase a prepaid debit card, put it on the account and then give her gift cards for future purchases.


Yes, this is what's going on. It's about the Amazon account, not the Netflix account. You'll get the Netflix logon _after_ you install the app, but Amazon doesn't want to give you the app with no CC card attached to the Amazon account for that Kindle. Depending on your daughter's age and your relationship with her, you could consider registering her Kindle to your account. That way, you will be able to share all your content, but, as mentioned, you would also be sharing purchasing power with her.


----------

